# Recalentamiento del Procesador



## matute24 (Sep 2, 2010)

Saludos!
Cómo están Gente?
Les quería hacer una consulta con un problema que tengo con mi PC, más puntualmente con el procesador.
Hace ya unas semanas la pc se me apagaba sola, y al iniciar en la BIOS me mostraba una Alerta de OverClocking, era obvio que estaba ligado con un calentamiento del procesador, ya sea por mala refrigeración o por suciedad.
Así que limpié bien el cooler y le cambié la grasa siliconada, y dejó de hacer este problema, hasta hace unos días.
No se si hacer nuevamente los mismo, o si la grasa siliconada no será muy buena, y tendrá que ver algo con eso.
Las Caracteristicas de mi PC son: *Mother*: Interl 915PCY, *Procesador*: Intel Pentium de 3 Ghz, y 1 Gb de Momoria Ram.
Es una PC media viejita ya, y me parece raro tener este problema, que no tuve nunca, no se si podrá estar ligado con el Soft también.

Espero que alguién me pueda aportar algo.

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 2, 2010)

matute24 dijo:


> . . . Hace ya unas semanas la pc se me apagaba sola, y al iniciar en la BIOS me mostraba una Alerta de OverClocking . . .


 Esa alerta significa que el procesador esta configurado a una velocidad mayor de la permitida. Lo mejor que puedes hacer es entrar al setup del bios y cargar la configuracion de fabrica (Load Optimal Settings o F6 en la bios de AMI). 
_*Overclocking*_


----------



## matute24 (Sep 2, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta Mandrake, no creo que sea eso, ya que no había modificado para nada el Setup.
Igual voy a probar cargar las configuraciones de fábrica!

Saludos


----------



## matute24 (Sep 3, 2010)

Aquí les dejo un Screen del Error! 




Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 3, 2010)

¡PressHot!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 3, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¡PressHot!



Buena esa...

Necesitas un nuevo cooler... O un nuevo proce?. ¿Alguien dijo cambio de plataforma?
Entre menos emanaciones calurosas al ambiente mejor.

Saludos!!!


----------



## matute24 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mmm puede ser, tengo ganas de cambiarla jeje, pero por el momento no me acompaña el bolsillo!


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 3, 2010)

matute24 dijo:


> . . . y al iniciar en la BIOS me mostraba una Alerta de _OverClocking_ . . .


 
hno: hno: hno:

Por favor, escriba correctamente. Una cosa es overclocking y otra muy diferente es overheating.


----------



## dragondgold (Sep 4, 2010)

Revisa nuevamente el disipador y la grasa de tu procesador, esos micros Pentium IV a 3Ghz siempre fueron calentones y trajeron problemas, lo raro es que caliente tanto en el aranque, si podes llegar a iniciarla revisa las temperaturas con el Everest, lo ideal es que no superen los 50 grados y revisate en la Bios la frecuencia de reloj de la CPU y el multiplicador, probaste haciendo como te dijeron de volver las configuraciones a la de fabrica ?

Saludos


----------



## matute24 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> hno: hno: hno:
> 
> Por favor, escriba correctamente. Una cosa es overclocking y otra muy diferente es overheating.



Tenés Ramón Mandrake! Leí para la mierd! Mil Disculpas.



dragondgold dijo:


> Revisa nuevamente el disipador y la grasa de tu procesador, esos micros Pentium IV a 3Ghz siempre fueron calentones y trajeron problemas, lo raro es que caliente tanto en el aranque, si podes llegar a iniciarla revisa las temperaturas con el Everest, lo ideal es que no superen los 50 grados y revisate en la Bios la frecuencia de reloj de la CPU y el multiplicador, probaste haciendo como te dijeron de volver las configuraciones a la de fabrica ?
> 
> Saludos



Gracias por tu respuesta *dragondgold*, ya había hecho todo lo que me recomendás, cambié la grasa, limpié el disipador y cooler, y monitorié con el Everest la temperatura y oscila en los 65 °C, según parece no es tan alto por lo que leí por ahí, también puse las configuraciones de fábrica, pero lo sigue haciendo algunas veces.
A lo mejor el Cooler no funciona correctamente, es lo único que se me ocurre 

Saludos!


----------



## dragondgold (Sep 4, 2010)

Mmmm se me ocurre que podrías actualizar la BIOS y revisa durante un tiempo si el cooler no se frena, no debería de hacerlo nunca. Ademas revisa la temperatura del chipset tambien.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 4, 2010)

A mi me molestaba mucho tener temperaturas superiores a los 50°C, así que compré este cooler con disipador de (L)63mm x (A)120mm x (H)165mm x 780g x 4 heatpipes dobles.
Ese cooler lo compré en MANTEX, Rosario.

Luego me vi obligado a adquirir un gabinete de 210mm de ancho para que entre esta bestia que sobresalía 14mm de mi ex-gabinete de 190mm de ancho.

Ninguno de los micros que tuve, mantuvo el cooler de fábrica; debo tener guardado un cooler todo de cobre que fue pasando de micro a micro hasta que quedo chico...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2010)

Bueno el OCZ, ¿No has visto el V8 de CM o en NH-D14 de Noctua? Con esos me quedo helado ejejeje.


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 5, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Bueno el OCZ, ¿No has visto el V8 de CM o en NH-D14 de Noctua? Con esos me quedo helado ejejeje.



el v8 de cooler master es una vestialidad creo que esta el v10 o v12


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2010)

Hasta el V6 la hace muy bien. Siempre es bueno desembolsar un poco de $ a tener el proce cerca de los 50 Grados...

Saludos!!!


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 5, 2010)

si unos cuantos $ y un micro de unos cuantos gHz


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hay micros que simplemente se degradan subiendo de temperatura, ya me paso en una reparacion con un AMD que el mismo tenia complejo de estufa, independientemente del cooler.


Por lo que dices ya lo limpiastes, supongo que tambien las laminas de aluminio.

La pasta termica si es buena hay unos 5ºC de diferencia respecto una de normalilla.


Desconecta el sistema QFAN o control inteligente del ventilador.



Los mejores disipadores son los de cobre, el cobre es muy buen conductor del calor.

Si coges una barra de alumino y la calientas en un extremo y la sujetas por el otro, la povras sujetas, la de cobre que quemaras.
Mientras que un cooles de aluminio las puntas pueden estar frias, el cooler de cobre todo el esta caliente, el 100% del cooler enfria


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 5, 2010)

Mi elección fue basada en "rewiews" y pagué solo 70 USD.
Esos coolers caros  no les tengo fe.
Cualquier cooler, alrededor de 50 USD, mas masivo que el de fábrica, te sirve. Pago un poco mas porque quiero que me sirva el mismo cooler para un futuro upgrade.

Me enteré que ya hay micros de 220W; si el futuro va a ser así, este cooler no me va servir mucho tiempo.


----------



## dragondgold (Sep 5, 2010)

Para mi la mejor opción es el watercooling, aunque su precio sea bastante elevado es mucho mejor que cualquier disipador y mucho mas silencioso, la diferencia recae en el precio. Sin embargo no creo que le haga falta un V8 ni un Watercooling para el problema de temperatura que tiene. Si podes saca unas fotos del interior de tu gabinete y del disipador para ver si es muy pequeño.

OFF TOPIC: para los que se animen y el bolsillo no les de les dejo este watercooling que lo estoy armando http://www.tortugahard.com/worklogs/index.php/Modding/WATERBLOCK-para-principiantes.html


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2010)

Reloco el WC casero!!! Perfecto para un proyecto de verano!!!


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 5, 2010)

¿Y por qué fftopic: si esta bien "on topic"? No nos olvidemos que se trata de un pressHOT.


----------



## matute24 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas! Apenas tenga unos pesos veo que hago! =P

Saludos!!


----------



## ingkhonejo (Sep 10, 2010)

bien matutte24 como dicen los compañeros no trates de limpiar lo que se vea por encima,trata de quitar perfectamente los residuos de pasta termica que tengas y  trata de poner una superficie uniforme de pasta termica, ya que el exeso de pasta produce un sobrecalentamiento, y por otra parte y muy importante, verifica que el discipador de calor del procesador esten haciendo contacto perfectamente.


----------

